# Dark-Powerd Electric Guitar; 'V-METAL' - ver.1.21 update available



## AkihitoOkawa (Oct 24, 2011)

update ver.1.21 is available (18/May/2018)




*V-METAL*
http://prominy.com/V_METAL.htm



More video demos;
http://www.youtube.com/user/Prominy

*========= V-METAL =========*
Ultra Real-sounding / Dark-Powered Virtual Electric Guitar
- The true METAL sound of ESP Alexi Blacky with EMG humbucker pickup
includes over 19GB*, approx. 26,000 samples

V-METAL enables you to compose and create very realistic Metal guitar tracks that imitate real guitar playing!

Main Features:
- Incredible real-time playability . V-METAL SPM (Super Performance Multi)
- Fretboard Monitor
- Auto Stroke Detection
- Cricket
- Feedback
- Realtime Legato Slide / Hammer-on / Pull-off / Trill / Tremolo
- Real sampled chords
- Double-tracking
- Assignable Key Switch
- The lower note samples (low C - low D#) are included.
- Direct signal from the guitar

For more information;
http://prominy.com/V_METAL.htm


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds just really great. It seems I'll have to add this one to my other sampled guitar libs sooner or later.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for your comment, Przemek!

We just posted a new video demo; 'Black Days' by Hozo Okazaki.



Enjoy!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 7, 2011)

considering the detail you put into your other guitar libs my guess is this will be the new metal standard....sounds great!

I noticed the pre order is through 11/24, just posting that since I do not see it on the thread.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 7, 2011)

This is pretty impressive. It seems like the virtual guitars has evolved a lot more than I thought they would the last time I heard them.

Not interesting for me to buy since I've got my very own rig here right beside me but I would have killed for this back in the days starting out when I wrote songs in guitar pro.


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 7, 2011)

The new demo is just killing me. Sounds terrific !!!


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the Prominy stuff sounds great. I have the Rock Bass. Only one criticism....the stuff seems more geared towards live playing, or at least towards that mad man that is AkihitoOkawa on keys . When programming you have to program in all the stops/rests. It would be nice to have alternative patches geared more towards straight programing and still have access to all the release samples.


----------



## synthphonix (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, this is impressive! Another to add to my long wish list :(


----------



## alanb (Nov 7, 2011)

I own both SC and SR5, which I ordered directly from Prominy.

If I want to take advantage of the $179 pre-order price:

(1) can I order it through audiomidi.com, or do I have to go directly through Prominy again?

(2) audiomidi.com is advertising a "V-Metal LPC LE no-brainer Upgrade" for $179: 

http://www.audiomidi.com/brands/Prominy_Sounds?seoctl00_main_dvProducts=page2

The "LE" in the name makes me nervous... is this a "Light Edition" or is it the full library?

Thanks!!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 7, 2011)

Prominy... you guys are making my life as a developer harder :-P But this is certainly an awesome product. Love the demos!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments!

Craig, thank you for mentioning the duration of the preorder price. :wink: 

Diffusor, in V-METAL, you have access to all the release samples even if the Auto Sustain is OFF. We would like to apply this to SR5 in the future update.

Alan, if you purchased LPC LE no-brainer at audioMIDI.com, you can order V-METAL for $179 there. (It is only for LPC LE no-brainer customers.) If you didn't, but own one of Prominy products, you can order V-METAL for $179 at our on online shop. At this point I am not certain why there is only one (the no-brainer upgrade) at audioMIDI.com, (maybe due to the website renewal?) but I think they will add V-METAL (not for no-brainer customers) soon. 

> The "LE" in the name makes me nervous... is this a "Light Edition" or is it the full library?

LPC LE is a 'light version' of LPC Clean, not the full version.

Thank you,

Akihito


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 8, 2011)

zircon_st @ Tue Nov 08 said:


> Prominy... you guys are making my life as a developer harder :-P But this is certainly an awesome product. Love the demos!



Thank you Andrew, your products are very cool, too. _-)


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 8, 2011)

AkihitoOkawa @ Tue Nov 08 said:


> Diffusor, in V-METAL, you have access to all the release samples even if the Auto Sustain is OFF. We would like to apply this to SR5 in the future update.
> 
> 
> 
> Akihito



Please do! That would be awesome. Right now it's kind of a pain to program but I still rough it because it's so good. I had a problem setting the AutoSustain control up in VST Expressions, so each articulation would have an autosustain off too. Everytime I did the SR5 program would go all funky. I tried several times but will revisit it, but an update would be much appreciated!


----------



## CouchCow (Nov 9, 2011)

Woa this is incredible, love the gothenburg//bodom sound! How well does V-Metal work doing "fuller" stuff like...opeth or bathory etc etc.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 21, 2011)

> Woa this is incredible, love the gothenburg//bodom sound! How well does V-Metal work doing "fuller" stuff like...opeth or bathory etc etc.



Hello CouchCow, thank you for your comment. I think V-METAL will also work well with that kind of metal. The samples are clean (direct sound fro mthe guitar) and you can create your own sounds with your favorite amp simulators.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy mother of shredders Batman!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 21, 2011)

V-METAL will be sipped ths week on Friday, 25 November 2011! 

You can pre-order V-METAL at;

Prominy online store
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/

Prominy authorized distributors / dealers;
http://prominy.com/dealers.htm


----------



## José Herring (Nov 21, 2011)

Looked on Audiomidi.com for the LPCLE nobrainer and couldn't find it. Is it still available? Seems like a good way to get into V-Metal which I'm keenly interested in.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you jose for your nice commet on V-METAL!


----------



## otsoa (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi !
New customer here, nice sound ! _-)


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you otsoa! :D 

We have started shipping V-METAL!


----------



## alanb (Nov 28, 2011)

... and we have started receiving it!!!


_-) _-) _-) _-) _-)


----------



## clonewar (Nov 29, 2011)

alanb @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> ... and we have started receiving it!!!



Waiting for mine! Tracking says that it got to the US three days ago and now the status is 'Retention'.... :evil:


----------



## synthphonix (Dec 1, 2011)

Is this physical delivery only or is it also available as a download?

Also, anyone order from AudioMIDI? Their shop says $199, but when added to cart it shows $299.


----------



## synthphonix (Dec 1, 2011)

After an email to AudioMidi they raised the price to $299 :? 

Are there any US dealers that have this in stock @ $199? I'd rather not order from outside the US.


----------



## alanb (Dec 1, 2011)

Shipping from Japan (direct from Prominy) was about $13.

It came super-quick.

Unless you have specific reasons for not wanting to order from outside the US, I'd say just go for it direct from the Prominy website... the cost and wait times is more'r'less comparable with ordering "domestically" and having it shipped via UPS Ground.....


----------



## synthphonix (Dec 1, 2011)

alanb @ 2011-12-01 said:


> Shipping from Japan (direct from Prominy) was about $13.
> 
> It came super-quick.
> 
> Unless you have specific reasons for not wanting to order from outside the US, I'd say just go for it direct from the Prominy website... the cost and wait times is more'r'less comparable with ordering "domestically" and having it shipped via UPS Ground.....



Music Studio Direct has it listed @ $199 - sent them an email and will hopefully hear back over the next day or two. If not, I'll take my chances ordering direct.

I've had several orders get stuck in Customs for a long time once the item enters the US (last order of batteries from China tracking said "customs" for 10 days). I haven't had to pay import duties yet, but I always worry about that too.


EDIT: Not long after I posted this I received a reply from Music Studio Direct. I didn't expect that so soon considering the time of day I sent the message. Unfortunately, they don't have them in stock yet - still waiting for them to ship from Prominy.

EDIT #2: MSD just sent me the tracking number from Japan. Went ahead and ordered from them  So far, their customer service (Arnie) has been excellent.


----------



## Diffusor (Dec 1, 2011)

I had SR5 Rockbass shipped direct from Japan and it got here real fast. 4 days I think. No customs.


----------



## basement creep (Dec 12, 2011)

Will this run in Kontakt 4 (Full) or does it need something from 5?

* I know it comes with Kontakt Player 5.


**EDIT: Just learned that any library created since Sept 2011 will require K5. Bummer - I don't wanna upgrade until there is a sale, and I've read too many bad things about installing K5 Player along-side K4 Full.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Dec 13, 2011)

We posted MIDI files (with .nkm files and amp simulator presetes) for V-METAL demos to the registred users section on our website.


----------



## basement creep (Dec 14, 2011)

AkihitoOkawa @ December 14th said:


> We posted MIDI files (with .nkm files and amp simulator presetes) for V-METAL demos to the registred users section on our website.



Cool, thanks! Just registered my copy (waiting for approval). Looking forward to the Revalver presets. 

By the way, this is by far the best guitar library I've used to date. Interested in picking up your bass now


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Dec 23, 2011)

We posted a new V-METAL demo by JAVI PERERA!



Enjoy!


----------



## owenave (Jan 12, 2016)

Any current special deals for V-Metal for VI Control members?


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 25, 2018)

[V-METAL update ver.1.21 released]

The update is available at the registered users section on our website. The download url can be found in the e-mail that was sent to you when you completed your registration at;
http://prominy.com/registration.htm

If you have not registered yet or don't remember whether you registered or not, please click the link above and complete your registration. After finishing your registration, an e-mail including the download url, your ID / password will be sent to you.

V-METAL product details
http://prominy.com/V_METAL.htm


----------



## babylonwaves (May 25, 2018)

thanks for another update. what a great sounding guitar


----------



## bill45 (May 25, 2018)

What are the additions and changes in the update?


----------



## String-for-sale (May 25, 2018)

It's been on my shopping list for a while. I just might get it on their next sale.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jun 4, 2018)

hahaha cute


----------

